# Club Nintendo Europe



## Klave (Jul 27, 2015)

Club Nintendo Europe still has a little bit of life left so I was wondering, how many stars does everyone have left?
What have you spent your stars on, or what are you saving them for?

I have 3150 stars left and I'm not sure what to do. I could buy the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack which looks really nice for 3000 stars, spending basically all of my stars. I probably won't be buying many games that have working Club Nintendo codes so I don't think I can get to 5000 which I think the Mario Kart trophies will cost. I could also save my points for any other surprise items. I think it was mentioned there'll be a Club Nintendo coin - any idea how much that will cost? I also wonder if the Hanafuda cards could return since those are really nice.

Does anyone know if Mario Kart 8 has expired? I know Super Smash Bros Wii U has and that only came out last November. :c
Hmm actually, now I'm thinking about it I might get the following games: Mario Kart 8, The Wonderful 101, Hyrule Warriors. I'll be buying Pokemon White 2 for a friend so I could ask for the code for that. If those all have working codes, I could get up to 1000 stars. Do you think anything will be obtainable with that?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 27, 2015)

I get this message on Club Nintendo. "Hello JasonBurrows, you have 0 stars!"

I prefer to buy my stuff from eBay UK because I really cannot be doing with filling in seven page surveys for every single game that I own that is eligible for Club Nintendo Stars and there is a seller there that has sold me some of the rare soundtracks.

I have managed to get all of the following soundtracks from this seller.

Kirby Triple Deluxe Original Soundtrack
Super Mario 3D World Original Soundtrack
Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds Original Soundtrack 

I am just awaiting despatch of my most recent order now. 

Mario Kart 8 Original Soundtrack


----------



## Klave (Jul 27, 2015)

I like to browse ebay to see all the cool items but they sure do cost a lot. ;-;
I think the average soundtrack goes for ?20-40? That's a lot of money I don't have, although I wish I did. I much prefer getting things for free. :3

I have the Super Smash Bros soundtrack which is really nice and I'd like the Super Mario Galaxy one too but the platinum copy is too expensive and sold out as far as I remember. I like the Zelda A Link Between Worlds soundtrack but I wonder if the Mario Kart 8 one will be better and I can only get one.


----------



## lars708 (Jul 30, 2015)

Klave said:


> Club Nintendo Europe still has a little bit of life left so I was wondering, how many stars does everyone have left?
> What have you spent your stars on, or what are you saving them for?
> 
> I have 3150 stars left and I'm not sure what to do. I could buy the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack which looks really nice for 3000 stars, spending basically all of my stars. I probably won't be buying many games that have working Club Nintendo codes so I don't think I can get to 5000 which I think the Mario Kart trophies will cost. I could also save my points for any other surprise items. I think it was mentioned there'll be a Club Nintendo coin - any idea how much that will cost? I also wonder if the Hanafuda cards could return since those are really nice.
> ...



Probably yeah, i have 1500 stars by the way and i really want the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack... But i spent a lot of my stars on other rewards since Nintendo was acting like SPEND YOUR STARS NOW LIKE RIGHT NOW, DO NOT WAIT! OR ELSE YOU WILL LOSE THEM! So yeah... I 'm screwed


----------



## Klave (Aug 12, 2015)

Mario Kart Trophies are now up for 5000 stars each. Wow, that's high. </3
I have 4000 stars now, strongly considering buying club nintendo codes on ebay for around ?10 in order to get one. But ehhh, idk. I'm torn between the Leaf and Special cups anyway. Plus, they're quite likely to sell out soon.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm so jealous of the European Club Nintendo


----------



## Klave (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't worry, a lot of Europeans are jealous of everywhere else over a lot of other things Nintendo.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 12, 2015)

Europe: New 3DS and XL, better Club Nintendo, better amiibo stock, amiibos come out earlier

NA: possibly cheaper ACNL cards (still unconfirmed), games come out a few days earlier

idk I think there's more reason for Americans to be jealous


----------



## Klave (Aug 12, 2015)

To stop this from going too far off-topic, I'll use only this one post to discuss this:

-Confirmed cheaper AC cards (Walmart listed it) such that UK are paying around quadruple or more per card
-Better Club Nintendo is awfully subjective. Here's some facts: CN US updated every month or so, EU updated a couple of times a year. CN US has had digital games for ages, EU just got them a couple months ago. Idk completely but I think EU prices are more (25 games for each of the Mario Kart Trophies). EU had no Platinum/etc. member rewards. CN US had a clear out sale, EU is adding items over time so you don't know if you should buy things or not. Lots of people spent their stars in Feb before any of this was here because we weren't told about these until around May.
-Better amiibo stock is also opinion - UK have very few instore options so most stock is online. The major/leading retailer has prices above RRP by about $6. UK stock was also subject to importing until very recently. Stock sold out in minutes online but unlike US, camping at stores on release day was less likely to be fruitful for many people.
-America have had many more games come out earlier. AC:HHD, Chibi Robo Zip-Lash, Kirby's Epic Yarn, Pokemon ORAS, Super Smash Bros, Captain Toad Treasure Tracker varying from a week earlier to months. And this is all recent - a few years ago it was normal for Pokemon and other major games to come out months later in Europe than in America. Europe didn't even get some games before such as Earthbound.
-Almost all games cost more. RRP (what they're sold for on the eshop) of UK games is around $60 for 3DS and $75 for Wii U. Consoles are also cheaper over there.
-Nintendo US have an online store which sells refurbished consoles to get consoles even cheaper. UK have no such thing.
-US have more sales than UK.

But like I said, people will be jealous on both sides. There will always be a case of the grass is always greener on the other side. At this point, there have been pros and cons for both sides but one side is never going to admit the other is worse so it'll just create pointless arguments.


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2015)

I've 100 stars left. 

When I found out Club Nintendo was ending I ordered the MK8 pins and gave them to Justin. Then last week seeing as I still had some leftover I decided to order the games case and it came this morning: 



Spoiler: Images


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 15, 2015)

I have completely spent all of my Club Nintendo Stars now.


----------



## Klave (Aug 15, 2015)

What did you spend them all on? o:


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 15, 2015)

Klave said:


> What did you spend them all on? o:


Phone Ringtones and Digital Wallpaper. XD

I just spent them as I did not want wasted stars on my account.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 15, 2015)

hey what if the next loyalty program is amiibo based


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2015)

I have just registered some of my games today and a Nintendo Wii console and I have managed to get the following Club Nintendo Rewards.

Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin
Nintendo Sound Selection [Endings & Credits]






I also have a further six Nintendo 3DS Games (1500 Stars) that are currently unregistered.



pillow bunny said:


> hey what if the next loyalty program is amiibo based


If it was 250 Points per amiibo. I would gain 14,000 Points right now and a further 2,750 Points by the end of November 2015.


----------



## Sorgatani (Sep 3, 2015)

I just logged in, unfortunately most of my stars expired and I don't like anything I can afford now.

But I've gotten a few things:

Mario 25th anniversary 'coins' shirt




Grey one at the right. It has lakitu on the back, which is pretty cool.

Luigi hat neoprene pouch (bought because some points were going to expire and I liked it best out of what was available. 
Pity my 3DS units are all XLs, but it's good for storing games.

Kirby pouch




It's small but double sided. I keep more game cartridges in it.

Zelda carry case




This one's pretty handy, I can fit 2 3DS XLs in it. It isn't padded, so I have to wrap them in a cloth first.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 4, 2015)

These are the items that I purchased from Club Nintendo over my history of being a member since it was Nintendo VIP 24/7.
These items are going in order from my first item purchased to my most recent item purchased.



Spoiler



Animal Crossing Wallpaper
Purchased: 30/01/2007

Animal Crossing: Wild World wallpaper 1
Purchased: 07/10/2007

Soundtrack: Super Mario Galaxy
Purchased: 14/11/2009

New Super Mario Bros. Wii Stickers
Purchased: 08/06/2011

Yoshi Wallpaper
Purchased: 12/07/2011

Mario Wallpaper
Purchased: 12/07/2011

Donkey Kong Wallpaper
Purchased: 12/07/2011

Peach Wallpaper
Purchased: 12/07/2011

Bowser Wallpaper
Purchased: 12/07/2011

Legend of Zelda Wallpaper Set
Purchased: 17/02/2012

AR Cards for Kid Icarus: Uprising
Purchased: 28/04/2012

Fireworks Sensu (Japanese Folding Fan)
Purchased: 04/05/2012

Super Mario Land Download code: A07Q92CU092W9T9L
Purchased: 16/04/2015

HOME Menu theme: Club Nintendo Hanafuda: A08D5B7L1J7PTH2A
Purchased: 07/08/2015

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker HD - Mobile Ringtone
Purchased: 15/08/2015

Nintendo Family Digital Wallpaper
Purchased: 15/08/2015

Pikmin 3 - Mobile Ringtone
Purchased: 15/08/2015

New Super Luigi U - Mobile Ringtone
Purchased: 15/08/2015

Yoshi Pattern Digital Wallpaper
Purchased: 15/08/2015

Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin
Purchased: 03/09/2015

Nintendo Sound Selection [Endings & Credits]
Purchased: 03/09/2015



These are the items that I purchased from eBay that are from Club Nintendo.
These items are going in order from my first item purchased to my most recent item purchased.



Spoiler



Legend of Zelda A Link Between Worlds Original Soundtrack CD: ?17.99

Club Nintendo Soundtrack: SUPER MARIO 3D WORLD: ?25.00

Club Nintendo Kirby Triple Deluxe Soundtrack: ?17.00

Mario Kart 8 Soundtrack CD - Club Nintendo: ?27.00



These are the items that I have received free from Club Nintendo.



Spoiler



Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D Original Soundtrack

Super Smash Bros. Premium Sound Selection Soundtrack


----------



## Ste (Sep 4, 2015)

I spent my remaining stars on two home menus for the 3DS. I didn't really have any, and thought it'd be cool to have them really.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 4, 2015)

I just bought the good bye coin! Thank god it was 2000 stars... I only had 2100 xD


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 4, 2015)

lars708 said:


> I just bought the good bye coin! Thank god it was 2000 stars... I only had 2100 xD


How did you *just* buy the Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin? It was removed from Club Nintendo yesterday.

I looked for a Club Nintendo Netherlands. But I could not see one.
I feel there must be one though. Is there one lars708?

EDIT: I have just found it now.
http://www.nintendo.nl/NOE/nl_NL/club_nintendo/club_not_logged_in.jsp
But even then... I do not see the Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin available there either.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 4, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> How did you *just* buy the Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin? It was removed from Club Nintendo yesterday.


----------



## Klave (Sep 4, 2015)

The coin is gone already? Wow that was quick. I only have 250 stars though aww. I'd like to something else but don't want to spend money on ebay for stars and don't have the money anyway lol.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 5, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> How did you *just* buy the Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin? It was removed from Club Nintendo yesterday.
> 
> I looked for a Club Nintendo Netherlands. But I could not see one.
> I feel there must be one though. Is there one lars708?
> ...



Well i actually ordered it two days earlier from when i posted here, i just was too lazy to tell that xD


----------



## Coach (Sep 5, 2015)

I have 1850 stars left and I have no idea what I should buy

I don't get why everything is so expensive since nobody has any stars left


----------



## lars708 (Sep 6, 2015)

Coach said:


> I have 1850 stars left and I have no idea what I should buy
> 
> I don't get why everything is so expensive since nobody has any stars left



Yeah it makes no sense, but it always was this expensive right? I do not remember any interesting rewards which were priced below 2000 stars.


----------



## Klave (Sep 15, 2015)

My Mario Kart trophy arrived, woohoo~

There's nothing cheap that I would like although I am considering buying a bunch of games for the Club Nintendo codes haha. Still only 250 stars left.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2015)

Klave said:


> My Mario Kart trophy arrived, woohoo~
> 
> There's nothing cheap that I would like although I am considering buying a bunch of games for the Club Nintendo codes haha. Still only 250 stars left.



What do you mean? The codes are in none of the games anymore as far as i know.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 16, 2015)

I only joined CN because I thought I'd get a free code for Flipnote Studio 3D.

Then I found out that that's only for the US - we have to join whatever's replacing Club Nintendo to get it.


----------



## Klave (Sep 16, 2015)

lars708 said:


> What do you mean? The codes are in none of the games anymore as far as i know.



There aren't any codes in new games. If I were to buy a new copy of Hyrule Warriors, that would probably still have a valid Club Nintendo code in it that I could use.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2015)

Klave said:


> There aren't any codes in new games. If I were to buy a new copy of Hyrule Warriors, that would probably still have a valid Club Nintendo code in it that I could use.



Not where i live, they had to replace older copies and send them to Nintendo.


----------



## Klave (Sep 16, 2015)

Really? That doesn't make sense, Nintendo never replaced old copies of games with expired Club Nintendo games and it seems like it would cost a lot of money for little reason when they could just leave the codes in - especially if they're still usable.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 16, 2015)

Klave said:


> Really? That doesn't make sense, Nintendo never replaced old copies of games with expired Club Nintendo games and it seems like it would cost a lot of money for little reason when they could just leave the codes in - especially if they're still usable.



It happened though, it sure costs some money but there must be a good reason for them doing that. But i know they did because my mom works at a store called "Intertoys" which as you might expect sells games. She told me all about this


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 17, 2015)

My Nintendo Sound Selection [Ending & Credits] CD from Club Nintendo was delivered today.
I am just waiting for my Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin to be delivered now.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 18, 2015)

My Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin arrived today.


----------



## enchilada (Sep 19, 2015)

can you redeem NA codes on the EU club nintendo? im guessing not but let me know because i have a lot of codes that i didnt use


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 19, 2015)

The australian club nintendo things suck bye


----------



## lars708 (Sep 26, 2015)

enchilada said:


> can you redeem NA codes on the EU club nintendo? im guessing not but let me know because i have a lot of codes that i didnt use



Nope it is not possible to do that.


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 26, 2015)

When you're 50 points away from Metroid 2 -.-


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 26, 2015)

00jachna said:


> When you're 50 points away from Metroid 2 -.-


Clear out your inbox... I want to send you something nice.

I will post this Club Nintendo unused code here, but I will PM you the final character.

Here you go. 

BTD8-9EYJ-JWZ8-4Z1


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 26, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Clear out your inbox... I want to send you something nice.



<333

- - - Post Merge - - -

It says it's invalid

I'm in EU so that might be it


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh... Well at least I was really nice there anyway. 

Did you take out the - symbols?


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 26, 2015)

Yeah I did

But thanks anyways! You're really kind!


----------



## SolarInferno (Sep 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> My Nintendo Sound Selection [Ending & Credits] CD from Club Nintendo was delivered today.
> I am just waiting for my Club Nintendo Goodbye Coin to be delivered now.



What's actually on the Nintendo Sound Selection CD? Is it just like random sounds from the games like the "mushroom" sound from Mario and stuff, or is it like a collection of music from all the games? Got 3000 stars finally, so not sure whether to get that or the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack CD.


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 20, 2015)

Has anyone that ordered on the 29th had their items get delivered yet? Still waiting on mine.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 20, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> Has anyone that ordered on the 29th had their items get delivered yet? Still waiting on mine.



I guess it probably takes them a little time to send out those final rush orders c;


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 20, 2015)

SolarInferno said:


> What's actually on the Nintendo Sound Selection CD? Is it just like random sounds from the games like the "mushroom" sound from Mario and stuff, or is it like a collection of music from all the games? Got 3000 stars finally, so not sure whether to get that or the Mario Kart 8 soundtrack CD.


I am not sure. Mine is staying new and sealed.


----------



## himeki (Oct 20, 2015)

I MISS THE GOOD OLD DAYS


when I was younger, you could get TONS for like 1k stars. I have a pullback car, yoshi letting, AC hat, KK soundtrack and a lot more UNTIL THEY PRICED IT HIGHER


----------

